

Ask HN: Critique/review my first app, Milestone - DoggettCK

Around this time last year, I built my first app for Windows Phone. There was no barrier to entry, since I already had the tools from my day job, but without hardware, I developed it entirely in the emulator.<p>Unfortunately, this meant I didn't really get to see what sort of consensus the WP7 community had reached on how apps should behave, and just went by Microsoft's UI guidelines. Thankfully, a friend of mine in another state had a device, and with some feedback, I recently released another version. Sales however, remain at zero.<p>I know I've probably missed my window, but I'm sure it couldn't hurt to ask if there are features it should have that it's currently missing, anything that it does that people find annoying, etc...<p>The app is called Milestone, and aims to fulfill jwz's famous college student use case. I can remember every important date in my relationship with my wife, but drew a blank every time she asked how many days it had been since I'd moved to Austin. I thought it would be a good idea to have an app that kept track of how long it had been since (or until) a number of events, and the idea for Milestone was born.<p>I figured your significant other might appreciate the fact that you remembered it's been 7 months since your first kiss. Then again, they may not, but it probably couldn't hurt.<p>Any thoughts, critiques, or reviews are welcome.<p>You can find the app at: http://www.windowsphone.com/en-US/apps/fed4cede-0da1-e011-986b-78e7d1fa76f8
======
lscott3
I like the concept!

~~~
DoggettCK
Thanks!

I also just realized that my second version, which was free, but ad-supported,
probably entitled those 300 users to free upgrades forever.

The current version has an unlimited, ad-supported trial, or you can pay $0.99
to get rid of the ads.

